# Can I use reptile sand in an freshwater aquarium?



## topdog11ttc

I have a Petco Gift Card, so I want to buy my substrate there and I really wanted black sand for my freshwater aquarium and the only black sand they carry is reptile sand. I was wondering if it is safe for my fish. Here is a link to the sand

http://www.petco.com/product/108810...-Reptile-Repti-Sand.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## petlovingfreak

not sure with this one, We've had MANY reptiles and if I remember correctly reptile sand tends to float at the surface, or some of it does anyways. YOu could try it as it says no dies or chemicals added. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## KuroKyoto

This may not be much help, but perhaps you could try looking other places for the sand, and buy some other neat fish items with your gift card?


----------



## Tallonebball

Yeah your taking a risk, that sand is really really fine and will probably cloud your tank up pretty good. The only reptile sand I have ever seen used in a tank is riverbed sand.


----------



## bmlbytes

From what I remember too, reptile sand usually has high amounts of calcium in it. This will raise your TDS and your pH. But if that is OK for your fish then do it.


----------



## emc7

Its supposed to be quartz sand with no additive. Should be fish safe. The question is how fine is it? Heavier (bigger) sand will behave better.


----------



## bmlbytes

If you clean the sand properly, the dust will go out of it and the sand should sink to the bottom.


----------

